# great time with the tree rats



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

went hunting with my brother over the weekend took a trip down a river north of delphos. took 10 squirells. 1 was a black. had a great time. does anyone know if you can hunt the little miami around the lebanon area?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

did any of them have werbils??? (SP) ... iv been wanting to go but want to eat the meat.. and dont want none of them things on the meat.... also never heard of a black one before...


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

I Did Not Notice Anything Wrong With The Meat. I Had Seen A Few Black squirrels In Cities But Never In The Woods. They Are Pitch Black.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

werbills (SP) are lumps in the fur.. its some kind of bug or something.. and it takes about 2 hard frost's to kill them.. iv always been told not to eat the meat if the fur had them on them... ??? not sure about it all but i just wait to hunt them after a few frost's


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Before anyone gets upset he is refering to Black Squirrels in the city. Upper Arlington has lots of them.


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

MATTY DOG said:


> I Did Not Notice Anything Wrong With The Meat. I Had Seen A Few Black squirrels In Cities But Never In The Woods. They Are Pitch Black.


THEIR WAS NOTHING WRONG WITH YOUR POST I WAS JUST TRYING TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN WITH THE WAY IT CAME OUT THAT ALL. I KNEW YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT SQUIRREL.SORRY FOR ANY MISUNDERSTANDING


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Wurbles, werbles, woorbles however it is spelled is a small parasitic worm that borrows under the skin and lives off the host. They are nasty and the meat around them rots and becomes infested with puss. We had a pet rabbit once that got them and he was all black. Had to lacerate the lump and fish the worm out with a needle. To sterilize we used peroxide so we ended up with a red spotted rabbit! Anyway I remember the putrid smell and puking many times over before we were done. They can get to be an inch or more long. If I seen any on a kill I don't think I would eat it.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

yea i dont think i would either.. im gonna play it safe and wait till a few frost... i guess a frost will kill them..


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

have you ever seen cows have them? In order to get them off, the farmers will take an empty plastic pop bottle with the lid off, place the open bottle over the warble, and give the bottle a hard smack. The warble will then fly effertlessly into the bottle. lol. 

Anyway I usually just eat around them just to make it interesting


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

so you can eat the meat if it has one????


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

the warble isn't in the meat,it's in the skin.i've eaten alot of squirrels that had warbles and never had any problems.
it's supposed to get down into the high 30's tonight so they won't even be a concern much longer.


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

I shot a nice gray squirrel on Friday evening and it was all clear. No warbles, no fleas, and plenty of good meat. Figures I kinda shot him up, but those thinks happen I guess. Make some good stew though.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

IM GOING OUT THIS WEEKEND FOR THE FIRST TIME.. if my leg and arm is feeling up to it... rain , shine , or even better snow.. lol even though that aint happening!!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I would like to get after the little fat furballs also. I was in the stand bowhunting Mon. evening and counted 7 fox squirrels at one time! They were raising so much hell around me I was getting very fidgitty! It never ceases to amaze me how much a little feller like that can make as much noise as a whitetail!  I guess I need to thin them out a little so I can concentrate on that turdy pointer! :! LOL


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

poen: 0
SQUERILS : 100

lol i went this mourning an didnt see on tree rat in 2 hours!!!! jumped a deer and seen a chipmunk but none!!!!!!!


----------

